# Uber black fleet owners



## JeepluvJeep (Dec 16, 2017)

Hi guys,

I've been driving for both Uber and Lyft for 9 mo using my old 2010 chevy Aveo (yes the Aveo lol) and it died on me. I don't have the money to fix it and it's really time I get another car anyways.

I don't have money for new car so I really need your help guys in locating a private fleet owner I can rent from.

Edit: Made post more concise.

Any info would be appreciated!!
Happy Holidays!


----------

